# Window and Patio Door is leaking



## mclauga1 (Feb 16, 2010)

First let me say we got pounded with 2 feet of snow before my problems started to occur... 

I have to windows up stairs of my house the one window is leaking and is causing the drywall to bubble and the drywall s extremely soft on the bottom of the window to touch. 

The window in the other room thats directly above the patio door isnt leaking at all, but water is coming through the top of my patio door. I have a roof above my patio thats located right beneth the windows. 

I have so many ideas what it could be but i really dont know for sure. I just want solutions so my newly renovated house doesnt cost me any more money on top of what i already spent. And on top of that the contractor i hired to do the first reno died so i really dont know what to do........ 

I just dont understand we got snow and lots of rain before but it just started after the snow and it looks like before i replaced the windows and the patio door this was a problem the house had previously. I put on a new roof a year and a half ago... So IDK


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to House Repair Talk.

If you are having a leak through the top of your patio door, the first place I'd look is the flashing of the patio roof and around the windows. Flashing will extend out over the roof membrane and up your wall and either be covered by siding or terminated with counter flashing in brick walls. The area around the window can leak, travel down the inside wall and the framing of the porch roof will stop the water travel.

If you can post some pics so we can see whats going on, or call a professional roofer to identify the area of water intrusion.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 16, 2010)

Also, remove any sheetrock that is damaged. This will need to be done anyway to change any insulation that gets wet. Basically wet insulation looses up to 50% of it's r-value forever.

And you do not want to grow any mold because it does not dry correctly.
You will also see the hidden damage, but not necessarily where it is originating. To find the problem, you may be removing some siding as Oldog suggested. This will lead you to where the weather barrier and flashing have failed....basically someone tucked their raincoat into their pants.


----------



## mclauga1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Im going to post pics later tonight....

So from information do yall think its from the gutters being loaded up with ice thats causing it or from faulty siding or from a bad window replacement? Cause like i said the water is only coming from windows and my patio door. 

Also like i said these leaks look to be the same as before i moved in and replaced the windows and patio door and before i put on a patio roof and got a new roof for the house. I didnt replace the siding though. 

Who should i call the window guy? 

And what is flashing i always hear it but i really dont know what it means.

Thanks for everyones help so far i really appreciate it


----------



## mclauga1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Also would i have to replace on aluminum siding or is it from failed flashing? And what is the price tag that im looking at to get the window flashing fixed


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 16, 2010)

It could come from anywhere. It is also hard for the pro's to find the leak sometimes. 
This article will help.
Installing and Flashing Windows Correctly - Fine Homebuilding Article
Hope you find some answers...we will still be here to help.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2010)

_Should you call the window guy_, YES.

_Is it ice daming_, PROBALLY NOT. This usually shows up in the ceiling. Gutter is attached to the fascia board (vertical board the gutter hangs on) and extends past the side of the house.

_What is flashing_? Flashing is a way to divert water away from an area where you dont want it. Flashing is always a lap and an overlap. On a flat roof, the roof membrane is applied to the roof deck (horizontal) and turns up the wall (vertical). To make a water tight transition flashing is either installed up under siding  and out over the roof membrane or cut into the mortar joint of a brick wall.


----------



## Doorguy4ya (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure about window, but usually if your door is leaking at the top you either a) don't have a good seal between the door and the weatherstripping (usually felt or brush on a patio door) or b) you have a leak traveling down to the door opening above. 

on a day when it's raining get up the attic above the door and see if you can spot any moisture or water marks on the rafters. I've found several leaks this way.


----------

